# Why cut off tongue of first row of laminate?



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

never done it myself.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

depending on what is used for a base moulding, that tongue could allow too much of a space between the wall and the first floor board. You need to leave a gap around the floor to begin with so when you add that gap to the tongue, the distance to the actual floor surface can get wider than many base moulding treatments.

you have to realize, if you are required to allow a 1/2" gap, that is going to be from the closest point to the wall from any point on the board. If you leave the tongue on, that would mean the measurement would be from the tip of the tongue to the wall.

other than that, there is no need to do it that I know of.

removing the tongue would be much better performed by using a table saw where you will maintain your factory straight edge much easier.


----------



## sammie10 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Thanks...*

That makes sense. Since I'm going to use quarter round & base molding & have the floor colored sealant for perimeter, I think I'm going to leave the tongue on. 

I also found out the mitre saw won't work, only good for up to 6inch widths. I'll have to use my jigsaw for now and figure out how to get a table saw or something else by the time I need to do length cuts.

Thanks!!


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

sammie10 said:


> I also found out the mitre saw won't work, only good for up to 6inch widths. I'll have to use my jigsaw for now and figure out how to get a table saw or something else by the time I need to do length cuts


Jigsaws and miter saws are great tools for laminate flooring when the cut edge is hidden by moulding. Laminate flooring is hard on your blades so unless you need perfection I would not use my best blades. Typical 10" mitersaw has a horizontal cross cut capacity of 6" and you can simply flip the board for wider laminates.


----------

